# 20% OFF BBQ PELLETS & SAWDUST



## tjohnson (May 4, 2013)

*It's Back!*

*20% Off Pellets and Sawdust*








Coupon Code = SMFMAY20

http://www.amazenproducts.com


----------



## njfoses (May 4, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> *It's Back!*
> 
> *20% Off Pellets and Sawdust*
> 
> ...


Awesome!  Will be ordering some q-mats also.


----------



## s2k9k (May 4, 2013)

Awesome sale!!! Thanks Todd!!!!
How many pellets should a man have???
I'm building a smokehouse so I might just have to stock up some more!!!!


----------



## tjohnson (May 7, 2013)

Did I mention 20% Off Pellets and Sawdust?

Coupon Code = SMFMAY20

http://www.amazenproducts.com


----------



## njfoses (May 12, 2013)

njfoses said:


> Awesome!  Will be ordering some q-mats also.


Order placed.  Thanks again!


----------



## s2k9k (May 12, 2013)

TJohnson said:


> Did I mention 20% Off Pellets and Sawdust?
> 
> Coupon Code = SMFMAY20
> 
> http://www.amazenproducts.com



Hey Todd, What was that sale again???


----------

